# Kettenführung Alutech Team !



## ktm-chriZ (20. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir einer mit Sicherheit sagen welche Aufnahme an diesem Rahmen ist ?






ISCG 05 oder ISCG alt ??

Bin gerade nicht in der nähe meines Bikes, sonst würde ich es selber ausmessen =)

Oder ist es bei einer Einbaubreite von 73mm immer ISCG 05 ??

Schonmal danke !

gruß


----------



## Piefke (20. April 2011)

der beste Weg:
[email protected]

oder

phone: 0049-4353-9981-55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (21. April 2011)

sollte eigentlich ISCG alt sein, die 05 ist der große Durchmesser und wurde von Jü erst viel später eingeführt


----------



## ktm-chriZ (21. April 2011)

jupp ist ISCG Old =)

close !!


----------

